# eWME 2019 - radiales Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge



## Tabletop84 (31. Dezember 2021)

Bei meinem eWME entsteht immer mal wieder radiales Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge. Dämpferbuchsen wurden schon getauscht. Laut Conway seien die Gewindegänge zu kurz oder die Bolzen zu lang, was zu dem Spiel führen würde. Habe es mit U-Scheiben, Fett und viel Drehmoment (knapp 20Nm) und mittelfester Schraubensicherung versucht. Manchmal ist dann ein paar Ausfahrten Ruhe, aber meist tritt es dann wieder irgendwann auf. 

Ist vielleicht einfach der Bolzen zu schmal oder wird das Spiel da über eine Klemmung eliminiert? Das Gewinde der unterern Schraube ist zudem zu lang. D.h. es steht in den Dämpferbolzen über.


----------



## Blue Rabbit (2. Januar 2022)

Radialapiel ist sicher nervig aber nicht schädlich, im Gegensatz zu einem zu fest verspannten Lager. Ein Trick um es zu eliminieren, ist leichtes rändeln des Bolzens, dann sitzt die Achse etwas fester im Lager und es wackelt nichts mehr. Darf halt nicht zu eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (13. Januar 2022)

Hm, da bräuchte ich ne Drehmaschine, oder!?


----------



## Blue Rabbit (13. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hm, da bräuchte ich ne Drehmaschine, oder!?


Wäre professioneller als sie in ein Bohrer einzuspannen. Rändeln macht nur Sinn wenn du jemanden mit einer Werkstatt kennst, sonst wird das wahrscheinlich zu teuer. Alternativ, mit einem Körner die Achse etwas ankörnen. Nur ganz leicht, ggf. Wieder etwas abfeilen wenn sie zu stramm sitzt. So das sie halt gerade nicht wackelt. Das hab ich allerdings selber nie probiert. Bin auch nicht vom Fach, sondern nur Hobbyschrauber.


----------



## Sespri (15. Januar 2022)

Mir scheint, hier werden die zwei Begriffe und deren Behebung verwechselt.

Axial = Hin und her, Radial = Hoch und runter.

Radialspiel bedingt eine genaue Passung zwischen Achse und Büchse. Der Durchmesser der Achse wird idR. durch die Bohrung im Rahmen definiert. IdR. deshalb, weil es auch Einsätze gibt, die man in den Rahmen selber steckt um die Geo zu ändern. Dort könnte man ggf. den Durchmesser erhöhen und die Einsätze aufbohren. Nur ist das eher theoretischer Natur. Einfacher ist es die Büchse enger zu wählen, wenn Spiel vorhanden ist. Und enger zu wählen ist auch eher theoretisch gemeint. Die genaue Passung beider Teile muss ich vom Hersteller erwarten und ist im Normalfall auch so.

Und Radialspiel ist sehr wohl nervig - bei jeder Hubbewegung weitet sich die Büchse auf. Und je mehr Spiel, desto schneller wird es schlimmer.

Axiales Spiel kann man u.U. durch Ausgleichsscheiben korrigieren, die man beim Kugellagermenschen in unterschiedlichster Dicke und Durchmesser erhält. Weiter, was haben zu kurze oder zu lange Gewindegänge mit dem axialen Spiel zu tun? Was bestimmt die Endstellung? Ist der Bolzen grösser im Durchmesser, stösst er irgendwann am Rahmen an und bestimmt die Endstellung. Mit richtigem Drehmoment angezogen und fertig. Dann stimmt normalerweise auch das Axialspiel. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man im Grunde soweit festziehen kann, bis es knackt. Da muss vorher ein definierter Anschlag sein. Hier sind mir zu viele Ungereimtheiten. 
Und leichtes Axialspiel würde mich nicht stören. Im Gegenteil, so ist sichergestellt, dass das Auge nicht klemmt und etwas Luft hat, wenn sich der Hinterbau verwindet (und der Hinterbau verwindet sich - in Zeitlupe betrachtet, stehen einem die Haare zu Berge!).

Zum Gewinde; zu kurz und es verschenkt Auflagefläche, zu lang hinten wieder raus, bringt nix. Im Gegenteil, der überstehende Teil kann verrosten und beim rausschrauben klemmt und zerstört es ggf. das Gewinde im Rahmen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Januar 2022)

Es ist radiales Spiel, so wie hier dargestellt: https://mondeo-mk4.de/images/proxy/7d/7de306a7585780ca6de4754257c6879e6014f51d.jpg

Wenn ich den Bolzen in den ausgebauten Dämpfer schiebe hat der auch Spiel in der Buchse. Conway behauptet dass das daran läge dass manche Bolzen für das Gewinde im Rahmen zu lang seien. Das Problem tritt wohl bei vielen Rahmen auf. Es wird empfohlen eine U-Scheibe zu benutzen. 

Davon leite ich ab dass Conway quasi die Buchsen im Rahmen klemmt und dadurch das Spiel eliminiert werden soll. Kommt mir etwas seltsam vor, aber ich bin kein Rahmenbauer. 

Mit oder ohne U-Scheibe tritt das Spiel aber immer wieder auf. Die Frage ist jetzt ob ich einfach mal stäkere Schraubensicherung benutze, bei Huber andere Buchsen bestelle (geht das überhaupt?), oder einen dickeren Bolzen.


----------



## Sespri (15. Januar 2022)

Gut, der Begriff radiales Spiel ist geklärt und wir meinen beide das Gleiche.

Der Bolzen im Dämpferauge hat im Idealfall einen Gleitsitz. Dieses wird durch die Passung Büchse/Bolzen erreicht. Ob jetzt der Bolzen in deinem Fall vielleicht 25mm lang ist oder 2m ändert überhaupt nichts an der Sache. Und was soll eine seitlich angeordnete U-Scheibe für einen Einfluss auf das Büchsenspiel haben?
Auch die Gewindelänge tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Ich glaube Conway und Du reden aneinander vorbei.

Weiter, du führst das Dämpferauge in den Rahmen ein und wirst von einer Seite aus den Bolzen durch Rahmen/Auge stossen und auf der anderen Rahmenseite wird es ein Gewinde geben, wo der Bolzen eingeschraubt wird.

Was bestimmt bei deiner Ausführung den Endanschlag? Es gibt im Grunde genommen nur zwei logische und technisch vernüftige Lösungen. Nr.1, die Büchse im Dämpferauge ist minimal breiter als das Dämpferauge und beide Rahmenlaschen können durch die Schraube bündig angezogen werden, ohne dass das Auge klemmt. Nr. 2, der Bolzen hat im Übergang zum Gewinde eine Abstufung, wo er im Rahmen einen Anschlag findet.

Mit zweiteiligen Huber Buchsen kannst du dieses Problem sicher lösen. Mich würden aber Bilder von der aktuellen Situation interessieren. Irgendwas geht für mich da nicht auf...


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. Januar 2022)

Ich kann dir wiederum nicht ganz folgen. Der Bolzen hat entweder einen Endanschlag auf dem Bild links im Rahmen oder rechts unter dem Schraubenmutterkopf, ebenfalls im Rahmen. Das weiß ich aber nicht. Der Dämpfer besitzt ja schon die mehrteiligen Buchsen von Fox. 

Also denkst du es ist mechanisch so dass der Bolzen quasi den Rahmen von außen auf die Buchsen presst und durch dieses Klemmen das Spiel eliminiert, da sich die dann quasi am Rahmen abstützen?


----------



## Sespri (16. Januar 2022)

Der Endanschlag wird auf der Schraubenkopfseite sein, kaum auf der Gewindeseite. Wenn auf der Gewindeseite ein Sackloch ist und das Gewinde lang genug, kannst du u.U. beim rein drehen der Schraube den Rahmen sprengen! Da wirkt eine immense Kraft darauf!
Und sag mal, die Schraube ist so in der Endstellung und die Büchse liegt auf dem Gewinde auf?? Was ist das für eine Fehlkonstruktion?! Klar geht das irgendwie auch, aber es spricht echt nichts dagegen, die Sache besser zu lösen. Hier wirkt es so wie "welche Schraube liegt grad rum, nehmen wir die mit zu kurzem Schaft, sieht ja eh keiner". Aber Conway sagt offenbar, dass sie davon Kenntnis haben - was ist das für eine Einstellung?!

Ich habe unten mal ein kleines Bild gemalt, wie ich mir das vorstellen würde. Ist halt schon eine Weile her seit der Berufsschule, aber Bilder sprechen manchmal mehr als tausend Worte...

Ich bescheibe mal das Szenario mit dreiteiligen Huberbuchsen (Fox wird vermutlich analog sein).
Bei zweiteiligen Buchsen wäre Grün weg und Blau würde sich in der Mitte treffen.

Zwischen Schwarz schraffiert und blau = Gleitsitz oder leichte Passung (so genau wie möglich, ohne zu klemmen. Das sichert, dass der Rahmen beim Anziehen der Schraube nicht unnötig belastet wird. Klar, der Klemmeffekt kommt letztlich vom Zusammenziehen, nur sollte sich das im absolut notwendigen Minimum bewegen). 
Zwischen Blau und Grün = Spielfrei
Zwischen Gelb und Grün = Gleitsitz
Zwischen Braun und Grün = Gleitsitz (und nicht auf einem Gewinde aufliegend!)
Zwischen Gelb und Schwarz = leichter Presssitz
Zwischen Blau und Gelb = Luftspalt Rot (im Zehntelbereich, von Hand spürbar, damit das Auge sicher nicht klemmt und bei Verwindung des Rahmens ein wenig Platz macht). Es geht auch ohne Luftspalt, einfach klemmen darf es nicht. Kleiner Luftspalt ist halt mein Favorit.
Zwischen Braun und Schraffiert = Rot (genügend Luft, um nicht den Rahmen zu sprengen!)

Zur Schraube noch eine Bemerkung; ich würde sie so anfertigen, dass man bei Endanschlag des Schraubenkopfes noch ein ganz klein wenig Gewinde sehen würde. Das garantiert, dass der Schraubenkopf der Anschlag ist und nicht das ausgehende Gewinde einen Anschlag suggeriert. Und falls es ein Sackloch ist; sauber reinigen! Die Schraube darf nichts vor sich herschieben = Rahmen sprengen!

Hoffe mal, am Sonntagmorgen gehelft zu haben...


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Januar 2022)

Das war nicht die Endstellung der Schraube. Die sieht man im hier angehängten Bild. Von Conway kam halt bisher was ich unten zitiere und dann der Hinweis dass sich das mal ein Händler anschauen soll. Hab das Rad allerdings im Netz gekauft und wüsste jetzt auch nicht was ein Händler da machen sollte. Anscheinend ist die Vorgehensweise dann dass man die Schraube halt so fest wie möglich anknallt. Ich hab auch schon mal mit knapp 20nm angezogen, wo dann initial kein Spiel mehr feststellbar ist. Kommt aber nach ein paar Trail-Kilometern aber halt wieder. Und 20nm ist halt schon echt nah an der Belastungsgrenze von M8-Edelstahl.



> Bei deinem eWME kann es sein, dass der Gewindegang des unteren Bolzens nicht weit genug geschnitten ist und der Bolzen daher nicht weit genug einzudrehen geht. Fühlt sich dann fest an, obwohl er noch nicht fest ist. Kurzfristig kannst du dir mit einer Unterlegscheibe helfen, langfristig können wir dir einen Ersatzbolzen senden oder du schneidest das Gewinde einfach nach.


----------



## Sespri (16. Januar 2022)

Wir kommen der Sache näher und die Erklärung von Conway macht so Sinn. Die entscheidende Frage ist, ob der Schraubenkopf die Endstellung bewirkt oder das Gewinde, welches nicht mehr weiter geht.

Wenn letzteres der Fall ist - was ich nach dem bisher gelesenen vermute - dann musst du das Gewinde im Rahmen ein wenig nachschneiden. Es muss unbedingt Luft nach hinten raus sein (der rote Bereich auf meiner Zeichnung). Sonst ist es so, wie der Hersteller schreibt; fühlt sich fest an, ist aber nicht fest.

Mit anderen Worten; anstatt den Bereich des Rahmens zusammen zu ziehen, stemmst du mit der Schraube in den Rahmen rein und dann fängt eben das sprengen an! Es bleibt im elastischen Bereich und da nützen auch 20Nm nichts mehr. Stell dir ein Brett vor mit einem Gewindeloch von 10mm. Jetzt kommst du mit 20mm und schraubst rein. Nach 10mm ist Schluss, du drehst weiter und irgendwann knackt es. So fest wie möglich anknallen - da bekomme ich schon Zahnschmerzen vom lesen. Das kann hier nie die Lösung sein...

Wenn wir nur von einem letzten Gewindeumgang reden, kann die U-Scheibe die notwendige Distanz bringen. Aber das ist nur die zweitbeste Lösung.

*Meine favorisierte Lösung ist:*

Gewinde im Rahmen nachschneiden, um das ganze Gewinde der Schraube als tragendes Teil zu nutzen. Die U-Scheibe unter dem Schraubenkopf wird dann nicht mehr nötig sein. Dann sicherstellen, dass das Federbeinauge mit den montierten Buchsen gerade so mal reingeht (schraffiert und blau). Die Klemmwirkung erreichst du mit dem Anziehen der Schraube. Und ja, der Rahmen zieht sich zusammen, keine Frage, das ist immer so. Nur reichen dann 8-10Nm lockerst. Solltest du zwischen schraffiert und blau zuviel Luft haben, würde ich eher dort mit Distanzscheiben arbeiten. Gibt es beim Kugellagermenschen in x-Ausführungen (oder genau masshaltige Huberbuchsen).

Auf dem Bild noch ein Beispiel von zweiteiligen Huberbuchsen. Die Gesamtbreite habe ich einen Ticken grösser gewählt und dann auf einer Glasplatte final soweit abgeschliffen, dass das Auge gerade so schmatzend in den Rahmen ging (Ja, ich weiss, völlig pingelig, aber einmal richtig und gut iss). Dadurch wurden die beiden Rahmenlaschen so gut wie nicht zusammengezogen. Die Schraube selbst hält das Ganze völlig ausreichend mit 8Nm zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (16. Januar 2022)

Die Frage ist halt wo ich das machen lasse und wie ich zuverlässig merke dass das Gewinde nicht weit genug geschnitten ist. Mit einer oder mehreren U-Scheiben verschwindet das Spiel glaub auch erst mit höherem Drehmoment und tritt irgendwann wieder auf. Von daher könnte es auch sein dass die mittlere Schraubensicherung zu schwach ist und sich die Schraube leicht lockert. Wirklich lockern tut sie sich aber nicht in dem Sinn dass man sie dann easy rausdrehen könnte.


----------



## Sespri (16. Januar 2022)

Na, ein bisschen kreativ darfst du schon werden...

Nimm z.B. eine ausreichend lange Schraube und drehe sie soweit ein, bis es nicht mehr geht. Dann machst du einen Farbtupfer dort wo das Gewinde im Rahmen verschwindet. Dann mit der originalen Schraube vergleichen. Oder einen dünnen Holzstab einführen, markieren und sehen wie weit er rein geht. Oder mit einem dünnen Schraubenzieher, oder vielleicht kannst du sogar mit einer Taschenlampe reinleuchten und grob abschätzen. Irgendwas wird sich wohl finden.

Und mit den Kräfteverhältnissen scheinst du noch auf dem Kriegsfuss zu stehen.

Nochmals meine Zeichnung: Schraffiert/blau/grün werden mit der Schraube kraftschlüssig zusammen gezogen. Wenn die erwähnten Teile vorher schon satt anliegen, reichen 8 Nm aber sowas von locker. Ev. Spiel zwischen schraffiert und blau kannst du mit Ausgleichsscheiben auffüllen. Das sind dünne Stahlscheiben in verschiedensten Dicken. Aber eine oder mehrere U-Scheiben unter dem Schraubenkopf ändern nichts am Kraftbedarf. Und Schraubensicherung lass mal gleich weg. Braucht es definitiv nicht und ändert absolut nichts an der Sache. Ich sage, die Schraube löst sich deshalb, weil die ganze Sache nicht kraftschlüssig, sondern federnd angezogen ist. Der ganze Bereich um das Auge ist nicht auf Block, da kann die Schraube arbeiten.

Vielleicht einen Kollegen mit passendem Gewindebohrer fragen. Oder Schlosser/Kfz. Betrieb. Wenn das Loch länger ist als das Gewinde, ist es leicht nach zuschneiden. Sonst müsste nach gebohrt werden. Das ist insofern heikel, als das bestehende Gewinde nicht zerstört werden darf. Das sollte dann jemand machen, der Übung hat.


----------



## Sespri (9. März 2022)

Hat sich in der Sache was getan? Ein kleines Feedback wäre schon noch interessant...


----------



## Tabletop84 (9. März 2022)

Hab mir beim Skifahren meine Schulter wieder verletzt und war jetzt grad zu depri was am Bike zu machen deshalb. Hab nächste Woche MRT, dann mal sehen. Poste hier wenn ich mich dazu aufgerafft habe.


----------



## Sespri (10. März 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Hab mir beim Skifahren meine Schulter wieder verletzt und war jetzt grad zu depri was am Bike zu machen deshalb. Hab nächste Woche MRT, dann mal sehen. Poste hier wenn ich mich dazu aufgerafft habe.


Ach du Sch....e! Logisch, Gesundheit geht vor. Keinen Stress wegen der Sache...

Gute Besserung...


----------



## Tabletop84 (30. März 2022)

Also ich habs jetzt mal mangels einer passenden Schraube mit einem Holzstab versucht. Das Gewinde ist nicht zu kurz geschnitten. Wenn die Schraube ohne Dämpfer eingeschraubt wird schauen noch ca. 2 Gewindegänge raus. Der markierte Teil vom Stab ist jedoch wesentlich länger.

Der Schraubenkopf liegt auch direkt auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite am Rahmen auf. Das heißt die Klemmwirkung wird aufgebaut und das Spiel kommt vom untermaßigen Dämpferbolzen. Oder hab ich irgendwas übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue Rabbit (31. März 2022)

Wie ich im ersten Beitrag schrieb, einfach Bolzen sehr leicht ankörnen, dann passts. Das Gewinde ist ja nicht durchgängig, oder?Idealerweise ein Nadellager verwenden, damit nicht punktuell das Reiblager abnutzt.


----------



## Sespri (1. April 2022)

Blue Rabbit schrieb:


> Wie ich im ersten Beitrag schrieb, einfach Bolzen sehr leicht ankörnen, dann passts.


Grundsätzlich ist das möglich. Trotzdem bleibt es in meinen Augen eine Notlösung. Tausende andere fahren auch Fully und deren Passungen kann man lange fahren, bis dann irgendwann die Verschleissgrenze erreicht ist. Das ist jetzt wirklich kein Problem, welches laufend in den Foren thematisiert und als bekannt hingenommen wird.

Wenn von Anfang an Spiel herrscht oder sich zu schnell einstellt, ist das schlicht eine fehlerhafte Konstruktion. Ich würde einen neuen Bolzen nehmen (aber auch nur, wenn er sichtbaren Verschleiss aufweist) und es mit Huber-Buchsen versuchen. Von Anfang an die richtige Passung mit den richtigen Materialien und das Thema dürfte gegessen sein...


----------



## Blue Rabbit (1. April 2022)

Sespri schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das möglich. Trotzdem bleibt es in meinen Augen eine Notlösung. Tausende andere fahren auch Fully und deren Passungen kann man lange fahren, bis dann irgendwann die Verschleissgrenze erreicht ist. Das ist jetzt wirklich kein Problem, welches laufend in den Foren thematisiert und als bekannt hingenommen wird.
> 
> Wenn von Anfang an Spiel herrscht oder sich zu schnell einstellt, ist das schlicht eine fehlerhafte Konstruktion. Ich würde einen neuen Bolzen nehmen (aber auch nur, wenn er sichtbaren Verschleiss aufweist) und es mit Huber-Buchsen versuchen. Von Anfang an die richtige Passung mit den richtigen Materialien und das Thema dürfte gegessen sein...


Klar ist das keine optimale Lösung, aber wenn der Bolzen eh Schrott ist, kann man das erstmal so machen und dann nach einer passenden Lösung suchen. Ich habe immer die Syntace Nadellager genommen - haben die geringsten Reibungsverluste und halten ewig. Wenn man sie einmal im Jahr etwas dreht, nutzen sie sich auch nicht einseitig ab.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. April 2022)

An den Dämpferbuchsen liegt es glaub eher nicht. Die wurden auf 3000km 2x getauscht und es gab immer mal wieder Spiel. Es verschwand halt immer für ein paar Abfahrten wenn ich neu gefettet und stark angezogen hatte. Aber obs am Fett oder dem Anziehen lag ist schwer zu sagen. Bei Letzterem müsste sich der Bolzen ja gelockert haben und das war eher nicht der Fall.

Was müsste ich dem Huber denn da sagen? Neuen Bolzen mitschicken und ihm das Problem schildern damit er die Buchse möglichst passgenau auf den Bolzen zuschneidet?

In der Conway-fb-Gruppe meint einer dass das Spiel an dem zu langen Gewinde des Bolzens läge, welches in die Buchse hineinragt und da logischerweise zu schmal ist. Aber mir erscheint das nicht schlüssig, wobei es halt stimmt dass es am oberen Dämpferauge kein Spiel gibt und da das Gewinde nicht in die Buchse hineinragt. Also das auf dem Bild meine ich. Die Conway-Bolzen sind wohl alle so.






						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Sespri (1. April 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Was müsste ich dem Huber denn da sagen? Neuen Bolzen mitschicken und ihm das Problem schildern damit er die Buchse möglichst passgenau auf den Bolzen zuschneidet?


Ja, das ist die normale Vorgehensweise.

Und gerne zum x-ten mal. Entweder wir reden völlig aneinander vorbei oder ich verstehe Dich wirklich nicht...

Radiales Spiel (hoch/runter) entsteht durch die ungenaue Passung zwischen Bolzen und Büchse, die von Anfang an besteht oder sich halt durch Verschleiss bildet. Und die 10% (wenn überhaupt) links aussen, wo die Büchse allenfalls auf dem bisschen Gewinde aufliegen würde, macht so was von nichts aus. Im Gegenteil, der Gewindeteil ist nach dem Schneiden einen Hauch kleiner im Durchmesser. Die Büchse hat dort nicht mal Kontakt. Technisch nicht sauber gelöst, aber sicher nicht für das Spiel verantwortlich. Weiss echt nicht, was die fb-Gruppe da Mysteriöses sieht.

Das axiale Spiel (hin/her) wird davon (Passung Bolzen/Büchse) aus nicht beeinflusst. Bei allen meinen Fully Bikes kann ich den Dämpfer sowohl oben wie unten leicht von Hand auf der Achse verschieben. Wohlgemerkt, wir reden da von max. 2/10mm. Das bleibt nach dem Festziehen der jeweiligen Schrauben. Das ist von mir so gewollt, damit beim Verwinden des Rahmens weniger Druck auf den Dämpfer entsteht und die Bewegung immer noch gewährleistet ist.

Die absolute Luxusvariante wäre oben und unten eine kugelförmige Lagerung, wo das Federbein ungehindert in alle Richtungen ausweichen kann. Einerseits völlig spielfrei und gleichzeitig mobil - wie ein Hüftgelenk.


----------



## Tabletop84 (1. April 2022)

ja, dass das an dem Gewindeteil kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Bin nur nochmal drüber gestolpert. Verschleiss ist eher unwahrscheinlich da das Spiel relativ schnell auftrat nachdem alles ziemlich neu war und die Buchsen wurden Anfang letzer Saison gewechelt. 

Axiales Spiel habe ich nicht und oben hatte ich noch nie welches. Werde mal Huber anschreiben und ggf. den Bolzen mitschicken.


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. April 2022)

Hab jetzt mal mit dem Herrn Huber telefoniert und der meinte dass je massiver der Rahmen an der Klemmung eine genaue Buchsenpassung umso wichtiger ist. Offiziell sind die Buchsen 22,2 mm breit und wurden auch mit dem Maß bei Fox gekauft. Messen tu ich eher eine Breite von 22,4 mm. Also isses vielleicht das. Ist aber echt schwer zu messen ohne digitale Messleere. Es scheint halt so als ob ich die etwas weiter aufmachen kann nachdem ich die Buchsen vermessen habe.


----------



## Tabletop84 (24. April 2022)

Also nach einer Woche Finale glaube ich dass das Spiel durch die breiteren Buchsen behoben wurde. Ursache waren also eine zu breite Aufnahme des Rahmens/Toleranzen.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (11. Juli 2022)

Wo bekommt man die untere Dämpfer Schraube? Meine ist verbogen. Handelt sich um ein Ewme 429 von2021.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Juli 2022)

Hab ein Set gefunden. Nur sehe ich das nicht ein dafür Geld zu zahlen. Brauche auch nur den unteren Bolzen. Leider meldet sich Conway nicht auf meine Anfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

